# Help me identify breed of these cats...



## Giorgi (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello

Could anybody tell me what are breed of these cats?


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't see the image for some reason


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No way to really tell, the differences between cats breeds can be very subtle. My initial thought was that the body shape may indicate some Maine ****, but the ears look small and the profile shape looks off. More than likely just mixed breed...Domestic Long Hairs.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Could be Norwegian Forest Cats or Siberian Cats. I'd guess they're purebred due to their homogene look.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Now I can see the image! They're adorable, whatever they are.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh my!! :heart

Is there such a cat as a Norweigan or Maine **** Munchkin?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah...I thought their legs looked a bit short, too!


----------



## Giorgi (Jan 27, 2009)

I will stick with Siberian, because the picture comes from Russian domain... and they are quite look-alike.

Thanks everyone who help me. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're adorable! Are their legs as short as they appear, or is it the way they're standing. It does look as if they have the legs of a Munchkin.


----------

